#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Помогите пожалуйста перевести несколько фраз на тибетский язык!

## Варвара Братусь

задумала сделать своему молодому человеку необычный подарок. для этого мне нужно перевести несколько фраз с русского языка на тибетский. прошу вас о помощи в этом деле, так как поиски в словарях и учебниках ни к чему не привели..

1. "ты мне очень"
2. "всё честно"
3. "пол жизни моей возьмешь?"
4. "люблю блики в твоих глазах"

именно эти фразы.. они для нас важны)

Заранее спасибо за помощь!

----------

Дордже (13.12.2011)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

Обычно такие фразы просят перевести любители татуировок на экзотических языках. 
 Учебники со словарями точно не помогут. 
Добро пожаловать на курсы тибетского языка!!!
Или обратитесь в бюро переводов на "любые языки мира", 
 "все честно"  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (13.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А молодой человек знает тибетский?

Вам на разговорный тибетский или на классический? На разговорном будет странно выглядеть в письменном виде, а на классическом странно звучать.

Лучше используйте русские фразы. Поверьте, при переводе на иностранный язык будет уже не то.

----------

Bob (13.12.2011), Дордже (13.12.2011), Йонтен Цо (13.12.2011)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

да они и по русски то звучат странно!!!

----------

Bob (13.12.2011), Pema Sonam (13.12.2011), Джнянаваджра (13.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2011)

----------


## Alex

И непонятно, о каком "поле" идет речь в пункте третьем. Пол в смысле floor или пол в смысле sex?

----------

Кузьмич (16.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Пора делать отдельный подфорум или тему по переводу для татуировок.
Или вообще сделать базу типичных наколочных слоганов.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2011)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

но только в обмен на платные СМС на короткий номер  :Wink:

----------

Кузьмич (16.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> но только в обмен на платные СМС на короткий номер


Не по буддийский как то, лучше в обмен на выполненное нендро  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2011)

----------


## Варвара Братусь

перевод этих фраз мне нужен НЕ для татуировки. для подарка)
в пункте третьем "пол" в значении "половина" употребляется)
на счет курсов тибетского языка: я живу в славном городе Магадане, где трудновато дела обстоят с тибетским языком, поэтому и прошу помощи здесь..

а на счет того, что эти фразы странно звучат.. ну да, наверное.. но для нас они важны.

всё же благодарна буду, если здесь мне помогут с переводом)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> а на счет того, что эти фразы странно звучат.. ну да, наверное.. но для нас они важны.


Так ведь для вас они важны на русском. Зачем их переводить на тибетский-то?

----------


## Йонтен Цо

эх, молодость, молодость....
такие странные вещи для них сейчас важны  :Smilie:  сказать в славном Магадане милому на тибетском про блики в глазах  :Smilie:  
я бы уже не стала предлагать пол жизни  :Wink: 
любимому мужчине можно и всю жизнь отдать без вопросов  :Smilie: 

И кстати: учиться можно через скайп в любой точке земного шара, все таки 21 век на дворе

----------


## Варвара Братусь

господа, это всё лирика))) 
с переводом кто-нибудь поможет??))))

----------


## Dondhup

Для буддиста особенно тибетской линии имеет значение мотивация, не говоря уже о том, что тибетская письменность была создана для распространения и практики Дхармы и связан с языком богов- санскритом.

----------

Tenpa Sherab (18.12.2011), Йонтен Цо (15.12.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Для буддиста особенно тибетской линии имеет значение мотивация, не говоря уже о том, что тибетская письменность была создана для распространения и практики Дхармы и связан с языком богов- санскритом.


На языке, чья письменность была создана для распространения и практики Дхармы и который связан с языком богов - санскритом высокопоставленные чины тибетской администрации (кашаг), да и сам регент Ретинг писали порой такие мерзотные и бездарные вещи... Приказы о казни, об ослеплении и т.п.

----------

Zosia (21.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Оставь…


На личности переходить не стоит.




> Мой "фанатизм" так же гелугпинский, как и ньингмапинский и сакьяпинский. Кто что писал - а так же кто что считает в отношении Дхармы, тибетцев и т.п. -это его личное дело. Мои Учителя денег за Дхарму не берут, к написанной шлоке относятся как к Драгоценности , у каждого тот буддизм который он лично заслужил.


Замечу, всё же, что топикстартеру нужны были не шлоки, а нечто, к Дхарме отношения вообще не имеющее. А считать тибетский языком священным языком, существующим исключительно для передачи Дхармы — это несколько странно и не соответствует действительности.

----------

Denli (16.12.2011), Dondhup (16.12.2011), Кузьмич (18.12.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Мой "фанатизм" так же гелугпинский, как и ньингмапинский и сакьяпинский. Кто что писал - а так же кто что считает в отношении Дхармы, тибетцев и т.п. -это его личное дело. Мои Учителя денег за Дхарму не берут, к написанной шлоке относятся как к Драгоценности , у каждого тот буддизм который он лично заслужил.


Это даже не обсуждается: твой учитель - самый-самый учитель, и твой буддизм - самый-самый буддизм.

Но ты, верно, не уловил смысл моего сообщения: после всего того, что было написано и сказано на великом и могучем тибетском языке, несколько безобидных фраз, напечатанных на футболке или даже вытатуированных, ему (языку) уже хуже не сделают.

----------

Wyrd (16.12.2011), Кунсанг (16.12.2011), Фил (18.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Замечу, всё же, что топикстартеру нужны были не шлоки, а нечто, к Дхарме отношения вообще не имеющее. А считать тибетский языком священным языком, существующим исключительно для передачи Дхармы — это несколько странно и не соответствует действительности.


Тибетский язык и тибетская письменность это должно быть разные вещи ведь. Язык то ведь был и до письменности. Так что эти фразы могут не относиться к тибетской буддийской письменности. Разве что выражены через письменность, которая была создана под санскрит для передачи Дхармы. По моему вы смешали в одно две вещи.

----------

Tenpa Sherab (18.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> да они и по русски то звучат странно!!!


Как будто иностранец говорит по русски :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тибетский язык и тибетская письменность это должно быть разные вещи ведь. Язык то ведь был и до письменности. Так что эти фразы могут не относиться к тибетской буддийской письменности. Разве что выражены через письменность, которая была создана под санскрит для передачи Дхармы. По моему вы смешали в одно две вещи.


Письменность создавалась не для записи Дхармы, а для записи тибетского языка. И с самого времени создания она использовалась в том числе и для светских нужд. Тибетской письменностью записывалось и продолжает записываться огромное количество информации, не имеющей вообще никакого отношения к Дхарме.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Письменность создавалась не для записи Дхармы, а для записи тибетского языка. И с самого времени создания она использовалась в том числе и для светских нужд. Тибетской письменностью записывалось и продолжает записываться огромное количество информации, не имеющей вообще никакого отношения к Дхарме.


Не об этом речь. То, что на тибетском письме пишется другая инфа не исключает того что она была создана на самом деле для Дхармы. Я также не говорю что ТОЛЬКО для Дхармы письменность создана была, нужда возникла в письменности у Царя когда он создал сильное государство и ему отправляли подарки правители соседних государств с письмами но ответить также с письмом он не мог поскольку не было разработанной письменности. Кое какое письмо конечно было. И оно использовалось для внутренних нужд, но не отвечало всем требованиям. Думаю что все таки больше под Дхарму его создали. Участвовали в этом создании письма воплощение Ченрези и Манджушри. Переводил отрывок о создании тибетского письма из "Зерцала Дхармы", книги написанной ученым Содобэлигом из Внутренней Монголии. Вот он:

К тибетскому языку монголы издавна относятся с большим почтением и часто называют его «Бурханай хэлэн», что означает язык Будды. Основание такого почтительного отношения восходит к истории возникновения тибетского письма, которое было создано при правлении тибетского Царя Сонгцен Гампо. 
Царь Сонгцен Гампо srong btsan sgam po  569-650 или 617-650 г.  тридцать третий тибетский Царь известный как Первый Дхармараджа Тибета объединил в седьмом веке разрозненные племена в единое тибетское государство. Им было установлено шесть великих государственных законов. Были построены первые буддийские храмы, и буддизм был утвержден как государственная религия. Были начаты переводы буддийских текстов на тибетский язык. Его женами были принцессы Бхрикути из Непала и Вэнь Чэн из Китая, которые привезли с собой в Лхасу большую и малую (Ехэ Жуу, Бага Жуу) священные статуи Будды Шакьямуни. В традиции Сонгцен Гампо почитается как земное воплощение Авалокитешвары. 
Говорится о пяти главных великих заслугах Царя Сонгцен Гампо: 1. Создание письменности. 2. Создание достойных законов, основанных на принципах Дхармы. 3. Установление единого устава для вооруженных сил. 4. Впитывание богатства культур внешних народов. 5. Укрепление отношений между народом танг и тибетским народом.      
С созданием сильного государства возникает проблема отсутствия письменности, не позволяющая эффективно вести внешние и внутренние дела. По поручению Сонгцен Гампо из молодых тибетцев было выбрано шесть юношей отличавшихся острым умом, среди которых был Тхонми Самбхота thon mi sam bho ta который впоследствии и создал тибетскую письменность. 
Страной, где тибетцы могли бы обрести знания для создания своего письма, была выбрана Индия вследствие богатства культуры буддизма и близости. Шесть юношей были командированы в эту страну с наказом изучения санскрита. Наибольших успехов в изучении санскрита достиг Тхонми Самбхота учившийся под руководством двух индийских наставников lha rig pa’i seng ge Лхаригпи Сэнгэ и legs byin ka ra Легджин Кары течение шести лет. На пути возвращения домой он встретил еще одного ученого индийца, который сказав что ему не хватает еще несколько букв, помог ему в создании алфавита добавив еще шесть букв – ca cha ja zha za ‘ и в итоге алфавит получил тридцать основных букв.    
Вернувшись в Тибет, Тхонми Самбхота продолжил работу над созданием письменности вместе с Сонгцен Гампо и еще одним советником в местности Мару Кумкар ma ru skum mkhar  - ныне pha bong kha Пабонгка и в течение трех лет работа по созданию письма была завершена. Письменность была создана максимально приближенно к санскриту, так чтобы на тибетский язык можно было безупречно передать Слово Будды. В то же время ими были переведены с санскрита на тибетский язык двадцать один текст уровней сутры и тантры посвященные Авалокитешваре и несколько текстов посвященные Идаму Хаягриве. Тхонми Самбхотой было написано восемь трактатов по грамматике, из которых шесть во времена правления Царя Лангдармы были утрачены, два же трактата, описывающие правила тибетского письма сохранились. В тибетской традиции Тхонми Самбхота почитается как воплощение Манджушри.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Так перевил уже кто нибудь. Если да - то тему можно закрывать.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Тема почищена от оффтопика и закрыта

----------

Dondhup (19.12.2011), Йонтен Цо (19.12.2011)

----------

